# Peeing from Excitement??



## DreamsweptAlpacas (Sep 3, 2010)

Our English angora bunny has been with us for one week now, and she will be five months old on September 11. She has the use of a dog pen in our laundry room attached to her cage that is about 2 1/2 feet by 8 feet to play in. I go in there with her probably six times a day, and each time she gets so excited that the pee flies out (along with pellets) as she is running circles. Reminds me of a new puppy! 

Is she just excited to have company or is this what is referred to a spraying? Luckily she is on a tile floor which can be easily wiped up and has a blanket over part of it which can be easily washed. 

We are planning on having her fixed around six months of age. I've also tried to start litter training, but it is going to be a slow process. I've heard it may be easier after she is spayed.

Just curious if this is just an excitement thing right now. She is a very happy bunny!


----------



## Ms.Jess (Sep 4, 2010)

Not suer if it is spraying-my female bunny did though she would get up high on the back of the couch and jump down onto me a pee on me in one horrible swoop. Or else she would jump up when I reached down for her ad jump over my hand and pee on the carpet and my hand. I would make the appt. for spaying asap (if she's nearly 6 months) since I read in a few places that spraying and other bad habbits can become habbits themselves (apart from territorial marking) if they continue for a length or time. rabbits are creature of habbit and it can become a habbit to spray when she sees you just becuase she did it last time and the time before and the time before-so even if she can;t remember why she did it to begin with she may do it cause she always does it. This was advice I got any way. Also she had a bad habbit of cuddling up beside me on the couch for a long petting session a leave a pile of poopies behind. For that I keept her off of the couch for a couple of weeks then I gave her another try and voila no more poops on the couch. She has fastidious litter habbits post spay never going out side of her little box (she even travels freely in two rooms and uses only one box and never has an accident). Spaying her fixed that right up for me.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 4, 2010)

It sounds like spraying to me, though she probably is doing it partially out of excitement that her person has come to see her. Often unfixed bunnies will mark their people as their property by spraying them. You should be honored ;-)


----------

